# Your Phobias?



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Im mostly scared of...

Gigantic Screens (like the IMAX ones) Its like a gigantic monster going to fall down and youre sitting at your seat like a couch potato that is about to get mashed.


IM SCARED OF THEM!


----------



## lolzed (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm scared of well...maybe big insects like huge cockroaches and beetles...and also slimy big stuff like lizards...and also you...joke


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 20, 2008)

Spiders. Once when I was a kid I saw a spider crawl under one of the beds in my house and never stuck my hand under there again. Even years later I wouldn't stick my hand under the bed. Crazy, I know. lol


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 20, 2008)

^last two


----------



## AbraCadvr (Dec 20, 2008)

I HATE BEES!!


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 20, 2008)

I've always had a phobia of sharks after seeing Jaws at a young age. I sometimes get scared in lakes, if I think about it hard enough... heh.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 20, 2008)

fear of being feared.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

Really deep water, because I can't really swim.

I'm also really scared of the game Portal, which is kind of weird because I've also got a weird obsession with it.  I can't bring myself to play it when I'm alone, and I never finished it, but that's probably because I'm usually not around my computer and other people at the same time.  It's sad because it's a really short game.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to say drowning and fire. Yeah I'm a pyro-phobic...weird though, I'm not afraid of lightning.


----------



## drizzt8886 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive got a lot, spiders, heights, agoraphobia, deep water, big crowds, and a few others.


----------



## Banger (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess we can not be friends cannonbeat as I am a bit of a pyromaniac.


I am a afraid of heights a bit i guess that started when I fell from a pretty tall tree when I was younger and the only reason I did not get really badly hurt or worse is because my jacket caught on branchs on the way down but it never stops me from dealing with it, as i get over it fast as I know its nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 20, 2008)

insects........ never knew why, I just can't stand any kind of flying or crawling insect (so, that just leaves snails...)
clowns.  had one fall on me when i was little or something.  ever since then they scare me shitless.
I am also sorta scared of buildings with really tall ceilings... always feel like something is going to fall on me.

cannonbeat,  weird, never heard of anyone being scared of fire before, although i guess it makes sense in a phobic sort of way.  I am quite the pyrophile myself (that means lover of fire, nothing else you perv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 20, 2008)

Girls.......no, really


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a sort of "reverse fear of heights" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have a problem at all with standing on top of buildings or at edges of skyscrapers, in fact I quite enjoy that. What I do hate though, is looking up at a building or tall ceiling from ground level and seeing pipes, ducts or balcony's that I could imagine myself hanging from with nothing to break my fall below. I always get a little "jolt" of a shock when then that happens... I wouldn't say it's a real phobia anything though. And on the other hand, if and when I do go up to the balcony etc. I'm 100% fine... And would probably happily jump off it for a laugh if there was a ton of cushions or something below.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 20, 2008)

Social phobia, girls, spiders, roaches, heights, lightning. Yep.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

xenophobia.




i kid.
im scared of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s


----------



## epicelite (Dec 20, 2008)

Bugs like roaches and spiders, but I am find with others like worms and rolly-polies.

Also dead stuff like if there is a dead animal a cat cought I can't get near it and I hate going where it was after it got moved. I can eat meat no problem though.


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 20, 2008)

I have hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia, a fear of long words...

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! GET IT AWAY!!

EDIT: And I also have Arachibutyrophobia.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2008)

I fear idiots, nothing has caused me more trouble in life. This being said I would be more likely to headbutt someone than run away.

Fortunately by sticking to the shadows and selecting who I speak to fairly carefully I can avoid them.


----------



## frantier123 (Dec 20, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> Really deep water, because I can't really swim.



Same here. People call it aqua phobia.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 20, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snakes and spiders kinda freak me out, but I'm not that scared of them. I can look at them for some time, but I think I would just run away if they are on my hand or something.


----------



## granville (Dec 20, 2008)

Arachnophobia- fear of spiders. I also don't like other bugs with 8 or more legs. The more legs, the scarier!

I have another fear that sort of coincides with fear of heights. Agoraphobia- the fear of vast open spaces. I have it when I am looking at something like the sky, which seems to go on forever and be so far away. And since I have this, I'm also a acrophobic as well, since when I look at the ground from high above, it appears vast and open as well. I didn't even used to have this problem.

And then I'm anti social. I'm ok on an internet forum, but I fear meeting people in public. I'm just not very good with people. That might be due to being away from them though. I'm always cooped up in the house since I can't drive.


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a fear of large empty rooms. Thats right. Even in video games. I was terrified when I was in that giant hyrule field all alone.


----------



## granville (Dec 20, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> I have a fear of large empty rooms. Thats right. Even in video games. I was terrified when I was in that giant hyrule field all alone.


That sounds like the same thing I said. It's called agoraphobia- the fear of large open spaces.


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (Dec 20, 2008)

acrophobia... i fear heights. i can NEVER ride a rollercoaster


----------



## science (Dec 20, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I have a sort of "reverse fear of heights"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I have that same thing too. Except I am also deathly afraid of heights!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm an insomniac during the summer break, but otherwise I'm just scared of heights (sometimes), bees and other insects that can sting/bite you, and getting hurt.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 20, 2008)

a lot of people are afraid of heights!
i thought i was the only one...


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 20, 2008)

Spiders and snakes.


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 20, 2008)

Doves. I hate them. They scare the sh** out of me. Needless to say, I can't stand any kind of bird, be them dead or alive.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 20, 2008)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Also dead stuff like if there is a dead animal a cat cought I can't get near it and I hate going where it was after it got moved. I can eat meat no problem though.



That is called Necrophobia

Interestingly, a fear of death is called thanatophobia


----------



## nin10do (Dec 20, 2008)

fat people... i just can't stand to be around them.


----------



## epicelite (Dec 20, 2008)

frantier123 said:
			
		

> Psychoish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ok with water so long as I can see to the bottom of it.

Muddy puddles scare me.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not so much the "fear of heights" kind of guy, it's just the falling down part that kinda gets to me...


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a fear of getting drafted into the military.  I don't want to die on the battlefield nor get blown to bits.


----------



## dan92 (Dec 21, 2008)

Black Holes, they scare me! so how is that called? blackholephobia?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 21, 2008)

heights


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 21, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I'm not so much the "fear of heights" kind of guy, it's just the falling down part that kinda gets to me...



its not the falling that scares me, its the suddenly stopping at the end....


----------



## Bored31 (Dec 30, 2008)

People who stare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Freaky..


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2008)

planes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the eternity


----------



## Bored31 (Dec 30, 2008)

Planes are fun


----------



## Treflex (Dec 30, 2008)

Insects, mostly spiders.
I'm cool with any other animal. I even think snakes and gators are cute in a weird kinda way >.> but the multiple eyes and legs bother me (not octopuses though, strange enough)


----------



## Bored31 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im okay with animals, but I cant take care of them.


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 30, 2008)

Heights, Im the kinda guy who loves to hug the rail on really high escalators.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Spiders and snakes.



^^ I second these. 

I don't trust creatures that have no shoulders.


----------



## Bored31 (Dec 30, 2008)

do Jellyfish have shoulders?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> epicelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are Greek words xD
??????????
???????????


----------



## dragon493 (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm scared of tornadoes and hurricanes REALLY, REALLY, SCARED. I totally freak out when there's a tornado warning


----------



## Nintenterd (Dec 30, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> I have hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia, a fear of long words...
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! GET IT AWAY!!



Supercalafragelisticexpealadocious

XD sorry i just had to do that roflz


----------



## Whizz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have ranidaphobia. They creep me out. Real life frogs that is, Kermit or frog dolls and such do not.



And I also have phobophobia. This thread is driving me insane.


----------



## Jax (Dec 30, 2008)

Cotton and change.


----------



## Whizz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> I have hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia, a fear of long words...



If that is true, do not click here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2008)

Bored31 said:
			
		

> do Jellyfish have shoulders?




They do not. I forget those since I live inland, but I've tangled with them a time or two. (pun intended)
I don't like them either.


----------



## Nintenterd (Dec 30, 2008)

Arachnidphobia, Meaning im scared of any creature that has 8 or more legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , spiders, Scorpions, crabs, Lobsters, Etc..

but like, i can look at them for a period of time, but then if i look at them for long enough, i cry and run away like a little girl, *sigh* >.>

i guess im KINDA afriad of heights, like if i look down from really high up, i dont get scared, my legs just start to turn cold, and they shake..


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 30, 2008)

Bored31 said:
			
		

> do Jellyfish have shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to the link that was there?
124,284 letters.

EDIT: I wonder how many y's are in that word?


----------



## Whizz (Dec 31, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> Bored31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd.... link's fixed now though.


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 31, 2008)

am I the odd one out??..... NOT actually having a fear of ANYTHING at ALL!?


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> am I the odd one out??..... NOT actually having a fear of ANYTHING at ALL!?



No, you just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm scared of green sleeves. Apparently I'm not the only one.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 1, 2009)

Im scared that the earth will look like this


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

Necrophobia. I can handle seeing it, but it scares me to death when playing games like Resident Evil.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 1, 2009)

Fear of being rejected.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm afraid bad political figures, spiders, and dead things.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 7, 2009)

Heights, Like being on top a building looking down, if im not near the edges im fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hate Spiders..

Thats about it


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 7, 2009)

Being held down in a pool for 2 minutes, that shit is scary


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 8, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Being held down in a pool for 2 minutes, that shit is scary



Pretend you drowned. That'll scare 'em.


----------



## Helix94 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bugs. Especially spiders.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 8, 2009)

I am surprised no one mentioned this yet

Trypanophobia, or fear of hypodermic needles, I dunno why, I think i passed out once from a bad reaction to a vaccination once when i was a kid.  all i know is i really can't stand them at all now.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am afraid of being rejected. (especially by girls) Thought it would pass with age, but I was wrong. 

That, and heights. Some edges I can't even get near. My mind thinks of 100 things that could go wrong, and they all appear at once. I practically curl up into a ball and hug the floor.


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2009)

gamma93 said:
			
		

> I'm afraid bad political figures, spiders, and dead things.



Here, I found this rare dead Cheney Spider


----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

arachibutyrophobia


----------



## Forstride (Jan 8, 2009)

Lilapsophobia - Fear of Tornadoes
Xenophobia - Fear of Strangers from Foreign Places (In my case, aliens from outer space...Yes, this is serious)
Whatever the phobia for bombs are (In this case, atomic bombs, nuclear bombs, and any other bomb that results in a giant explosion)
Acrophobia - Fear of Heights


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm scared of dangerous bugs or ones that look dangerous, like HUGE FUCKING MOSQUITOES that like to fly into my room.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 8, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'm scared of dangerous bugs or ones that look dangerous, like HUGE FUCKING MOSQUITOES that like to fly into my room.



Where do you live that has huge mosquitoes?


----------



## miruki (Jan 9, 2009)

I start to panic when I close my eyes while taking a shower. And I'm scared like hell of flying insects, except for flies, mosquitos and butterflies. And I'm afraid of the dark. And Silent Hill. D:


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> I start to panic when I close my eyes while taking a shower. ...



the other day the lights in our bathroom in boarding school didn't work. 

you had the choice:

1) leave the door open for others to joke around

2) take a shower riddick-style

i chose the latter.


----------



## RubberRoo (Jan 9, 2009)

Worms.


For some reason I think if I let them get to close to me, they'll crawl into my body from my feet and kill me from the inside, _slowly_.

It's fucking scary in the rain.


----------



## cdn_bacon (Jan 9, 2009)

Heights!


----------



## JoseGabriel (Jan 9, 2009)

Spiders.

I used not to, but right after that, I saw an e-mail which made me fear them.


----------



## reimu (Jan 9, 2009)

I am terrified of spit and old mattresses... or blankets with holes in them, either way.


----------



## miruki (Jan 9, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have either left the door open or skipped taking a shower at all... omg, just imagining to take a shower completely surrounded by darkness, ugh. It makes my heart race in fear.. ;_;


----------



## frantier123 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone know how to overcome aquaphobia?

I am only afraid of DEEP water ... probably water around 1.2 meters.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 9, 2009)

I do not afraid of anything expect two things I am afraid of:

Centipedes 

House that have a basement.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 9, 2009)

frantier123 said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to overcome aquaphobia?
> 
> I am only afraid of DEEP water ... probably water around 1.2 meters.




ALWAYS to go the kiddy pool


----------



## WildWon (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to be a nutty freak with fear.

Social, heights, dark, different creatures/animals, whatever my mind could conjure up.

Now, the only thing CLOSE to a phobia is heights. But its not a true phobia because it doesn't stop me. I like the fear before doing something. It makes the action even better. (i.e. i've been playing in bands for years, and there was a time when i wouldn't get butterflies in my stomach before playing, and that sucked to be so "at east" before a show. Luckily, i haven't really be in front of people for a couple of years, and its all back again).


----------



## frantier123 (Jan 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> frantier123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww. Only if swim test are held in kiddy pool ...


----------



## Dark (Jan 10, 2009)

snakes =(


----------

